# Inlaid dovetails - a video tutorial



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I have done it now - I just posted on my blog ( http://blog.sandal-woods.com ) Parts 1 and 2 of a video tutorial on how to make inlaid dovetails using the Leigh D4 jig. I used sycamore as the primary wood, and walnut as the accent inlays.

Part 1 is The Basics: General preparation, Intro, How to adjust the fingers on the D4 to allow the inlays of specific thickness.

Part 2 is the actual cutting of the tails and pins, to the point of gluing the walnut to the sycamore.

Part 3 (later this week, I hope…) will cover cutting the pin sockets on the walnut, leaving the walnut inlays.

Leave me a Comment at the blog, and let me know how you like the tutorial. Enjoy!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Good job, so far. I understand what you are doing.

I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Al

Thanks for putting this video together. I am just getting into woodworking and have known for a long time, I learn much quicker and retain things once I see someone perform a task. So your video is much appreciated.

I look forward to the instructional video on inlay technique.

Best Wishes,

Dalec


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Nice work! They're fun to make, aren't they.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Great video, will be waiting for the rest…. Thanks


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice words, everyone! I will keep going, with my target to finish editing Part 3 this week. I must maker other saw dust, so this will keep me busy and make it a pretty enjoyable week. Wish me luck… lol


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Al -

That was a great video series - looking forward to the next installment! Thanks so much for sharing. You have a very interesting blog / website - had a lot of fun exploring.

David


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Al, very informative video and blog/website. I read from the top to the bottom and have bookmarked it for frequent return visits. I am impressed with your shop and it's layout.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys made my day. Thanks for the kind words!

*David, * Part 3 is already posted at my blog. Thanks for looking.


----------



## flink (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Al,

I stumbled on to your inlayed dovetail videos at http://www.wonderhowto.com. You did a better job of explaining than the manual does!

I mentioned your video not knowing you were here and had posted it. But it's such a cool series that is deserves another look!


----------

